# A few shots from the cemetery...



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Still trying to figure out what settings get my camera to take the best pics in near darkness. But here are a few pics from the haunt. Video from '09 is linked in my signature.

Halloween 2011 pictures by coreyonline - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite - "Ring if you dare"


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

great job, the blacklighting looks awesome!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the lighting. I need to get more for next year, and by more I mean MORE lol ;D


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! My pixelnet light show didn't get off the ground in time, or the eves, front window and porch railing would have been outlined in lights twinkling like orange red-'fire', flashing white with the bolts of lightning on the soundtrack, and turning blue, green, white with various screams and houls. But maybe something to look forward to next year.

Roxy - Thanks - I picked up the basic unit at Wal-mart clearance several years ago. Added the glowing eyes, bit tarantula on the side and plenty of cobwebs.

I've got a short video of the door ringer here:






and he has a brief cameo in my '09 haunt video at about the 2:50 mark


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice job!


----------

